# Java Anwendung beenden



## FreeFun (14. Okt 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche mich schon seit längerem an einem Batch Skript um eine Java Anwendung zu Starten und zu Stoppen nur leider bekomme ich das nicht hin!

Hier zu der Umgebung:


Webinterface ist auf einem Webspace der Online erreichbar ist!
Programm liegt auf einem root Server der Online erreichbar ist!
Per Webinterface start.bat ausführen
Per Webinterface stop.bat ausführen
Lokal Funktioniert soweit einiges!
Gehen tut es um einen bzw mehrer Minecraft Server die per Webinterface Steuer bar sein müssen!
Unter Linux oder Lokal unter Windows gehen einige Möglichkeiten nur per Webinterface nicht!
Bekomme es zwar hin ihn zu starten aber nicht zu Stoppen!

Einige der befehle die mir Hoffnung bescheren sind 
	
	
	
	





```
taskkill und pid
```
 nur das Problem ist das taskill je nach dem wie man ihn schreibt das Fenster schließt nur per Remote gib es keines!

Daher habe ich mich versucht mit der Prozess-ID ein Skript zu schreiben was beim Starten der start.bat die Prozess-ID Speichert und in der stop.bat ausführt!

Was nicht so recht klappt!

Das blöde ist bzw das was ich mir als Grund Regel setzte ist das andere Java.exe Prozesse nicht beendet werden sollen da ja andere Minecraft Server Laufen bzw auch andere Programme sowie das keine Zusatz Programme wie jdk Benutz werden sollen also rein Windows Batch Befehle!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiter helfen wie dies zu realisieren ist!

Grüße
FreeFun


----------



## This is Jaavaaa (14. Okt 2012)

Könnte man nicht im Server eine Funktion implementieren, damit er sich selber beendet?


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (14. Okt 2012)

Ich mach das immer so: es gibt im Serverprozess einen Wartungsthread der alle 1..10 Sekunden aufwacht und unter anderem prüft, ob eine "shutdown"-Datei im eigenen Verzeichnis (oder sonstwo) herumliegt. Wenn ja, die Datei löschen und sich selber ordnungsgemäss beenden.

Die "shutdown"-Datei kannst Du dann im "stop.bat" erzeugen.

Bernd


----------



## FreeFun (14. Okt 2012)

Warum Antwortet ihr mit Sarkasmus?

Seit ihr alle hier schon so von (so wie ich hier einiges lesen konnte) von möchte gern Codern genervt das ihr nichtmal klar und Professionell Antworten könnt?


----------



## Gast2 (14. Okt 2012)

Wo erkennst du da Sarkasmus? Das sind gute Vorschläge.


----------



## troll (14. Okt 2012)

man könnte auch sagen : wir wollen es einfach nicht (mehr)

so wie es sich anhört missbrauchst du einen einfach web-space für einen MC-server ...
das du überhaupt exec() callen kannst lässt auf schwere sicherheitslücken des anbieters schließen ... weshalb ich dir dringend einen wechsel empfehlen würde ...
wenn du irgendwelche server-software hosten willst miete dir einen (v)Server und mach es richtig über SSH ...

ansonsten : bukkit nutzen und ein kleines shutdown-plugin basteln ...

das ist keine ironie ... sondern ganz normale und gute antworten ...



mal nur so btw : NUR weil MC in java geschrieben ist heißt das nicht das deine frage an sich was mit java zu tun hat ...
genau so hättest du die frage allgemein in jedem anderen server-forum stellen können ...


[ot]lernt es doch mal bitte endlich ... MC fragen > mc-foren , generelle software-/server-sachen in entsprechende fach-foren ... NUR weil irgendetwas der verwendeten dinge irgendwas mit java zu tun hat heißt das NICHT das man gleich alles was damit zu tun hat ins erst-beste java-forum schreibt was google liefert[/ot]


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (14. Okt 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Wo erkennst du da Sarkasmus? Das sind gute Vorschläge.



Ich sehs gerade: die Antworten (incl. meiner) sind Blödsinn weil es sich um bestehende Minecraft-Server handelt die dediziert gestartet und gestoppt werden müssen.

Offensichtlich möchte der TO ein Dashboard für die Verwaltung jener Server schreiben - ganz andere Baustelle.

Bernd


----------



## FreeFun (14. Okt 2012)

Entweder haben die mein Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen oder die Versehen es nicht!

Ich will ja kein Server Runterfahren und beenden sondern ein Laufenden Java Prozess!

Wenn es ernst gemeinte Antworten waren dann Zieh ich meine Bemerkung zurück nur hab ich mich schon sehr viel hier im Forum eingelesen da ich schon mitbekommen habe das die meisten Stamm Schreiber hier im Forum sehr genervt sind von Neulingen!

[EDIT]Nochmal Paar Fakten:

 Benutztes Webinterface von Teklab
 Gameserver laufen auf Linux und Windows
 Webinterface ist auf einem Webspace Installiert
 Gameserver befinden sich auf Root Servern
 Wegen Ressourcen Verteilung laufen einige Gamesever auch auf Windows
 Eine Rechtfertigung wieso weshalb und warum ist Irrelevant 
[/EDIT]


----------

